# Ahhh....People!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well I've been teaching a few people to walk and trot on Chinga, any way. I have this one friend adn we will call her Nikki. So anyway I gave Nikki a lesson at walk and a small ammount of trotting on Chinga on the lunge. Then I was talking to her on MSN and she says "I want to start cantering" I told her no because Chinga has a very smooth but big canter and she isn't a good enough rider to do it and doesn't have enough balance. So now she won't talk to me because she things I'm stuck up because I won't let her canter on my horse..... 

I really don't care if thats the reason that she won't talk to me because Pumpkinzmybaby22 had several lessons on Chinga before she even thought about cantering and didn't ask me if she could canter. But have you had someone whos been angry or rude to you because you won't let them do something on your horse?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hehe. You are nicer than I am. I don't even let anyone on my new horse but my trainer and me.

But yes. My step cousin wanted to go trail riding by herself(she is 11) on my broke horse. Sure, he is broke, but I would not let an 11 year old off on our trails because our trails are advanced and kind of dangerous. Her and her mother were furiously mad at me and said that I was a "know it all" and stuff.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Not personally on my horse, but I have definitely seen this happen before! and Its a really hard situation to deal with, because the person ('nikki') just doesnt understand the risk of cantering ect. I think you should make her do some work without stirrups, and tell her when she feels balanced at the walk, then have her trot with no stirrups and that will make her NEED to balance. and tell her that if she can not ride without the stirrups properly then she is not ready to canter. Thats just what I would personally do. I really hope you work this out! best of luck to you!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well "Nikki" won't be riding Chinga again because:
A. She is mad at me because I wouldn't let her do something
B. She thinks she knows everythin
C. The main thing about someone riding my horse is trust and for other reasons I don't trust her anymore.

Simple as that. Oh and Pumpkinzmybaby yeah I am awear you will have woprked out who "Nikki" is.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Is Nikki a code-name?  Haha.
I let people ride my horse, but unless they're a confident, capable rider they can't get my boy to canter. He doesn't like to go, he needs his buttons pushed the right way. 
But I agree with you not letting her ride, she could even decide to take off at canter on her own which could be .. disastrous. :/
Good luck with 'Nikki'. 
_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah Nikki is a code name. Not a very good one though because Pumpkinzmybaby will work out who it is straight away. Chinga has been known to buck when he is asked to canter, he hasn't done it since I first got him but I wouldn't like to risk it with an un-experianced rider.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

oohhh, i get it. that little joke between us......

anyway, i think u did the right thing saying no. she was scared to do a fast walk at one stage. don't worry if she doesn't talk to u. untill she says sorry to u for being rude, i wouldn't let 'Nikki' on Chinga. your the trainer, she should be listening to u and your opinions.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah. I'm not planning on letting her on him and not worried about it. By the way I am back and ready for some more horse action. THANK GOD!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

That happens in the lesson before mine... my friend has a group lesson with another girl who is ALWAYS asking if she can canter. The thing is, she doesn't understand how it can be risky if you aren't ready for it. She asks every single lesson, and it really bugs me. My riding instructor handles it really well, though, which I wouldn't be able to do lol. I hate it when people keep on asking their instructors if they can do things that they aren't ready to do. I'm not going to ask my teacher if I can jump 3'6" because I know that I'm not ready and that riders tend to over-estimate their skill level. I figure that the trainer knows best when someone is ready to learn something new.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I guess the main problem with this is he is my horse and I'm the one helping her so if she falls off I am going to be the one to blame. When I let Pumpkinzmybaby22 ride Chinga, I always ask her if she is ready to do it and if she isn't then we keep working on something smaller. But I won't push her to do something I don't think she is ready to do.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hate when people are rude during free lessons. I gave my ex's little sister lessons for a while and I'll I would hear afterwards was, my mom says this, your wrong about this blah blah blah. 

She was like 6 years old and never been on a horse before trying to tell me I was wrong. I mean I paid 20 bucks an hour to learn to ride. And that was for group lessons. My horse bit her when she was trying to feed her because I was 'wrong' about keeping your hand flat. Hershey got lots of secret love from me while she was crying. lol.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats why you never *ever* give friends lessons or let them ride your horse. I will never put a friend of mine that cannot ride on my horse. The liability behind that is horrific. If they wanna learn how to ride tell em to go to a trainer.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would be really cautious about using an unpredictable horse like Chinga as a lesson horse in the first place; correct me if I'm wrong, but you've been hurt by him several times now? Why would you even consider using him as a horse to teach others how to ride? Granted, YOU know how to handle him, but what if he starts bucking while on the longe line, or bolts, or has a 'naughty moment' with someone on him? Then what? 

No offense, but you need to think about getting a better trained horse in order to give lessons to other people, or stop giving them all together. 

Do you have insurance to cover anyone that gets hurt riding YOUR horse? If not, then you shouldn't be giving lessons either...you need to talk to your parents about getting some form of insurance that will cover your butt if your boy hurts someone, be it from a fall from him, or him hurting them on the ground, or in the paddock.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

No one rides him apart from mum and I at the moment because of if someone comes off and gets hurt. Mum is a complete beginner and Chinga isn't naughty any more. I understand all horses have there naughty moments but he has been sorted out by me and I've had my instructor watch me on him many times. She says that I've done great with him and that he is as well behaved as her school horses (he makes me proud)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, then your mother i can understand. But stop letting your friends ride your horse. I have a good friend who let her friend ride her pony once, 20yr old bomb proof pony. A bee stung it while she was on, and bucked her off. She got a slipped disk in her spine. My friend lost her horse, and everything else. They sued her. Don't think for one second "Oh they wont sue me" because thats bull. Anyone will sue anyone if they or their child gets hurt enough. Horses are unpredictable. Just because your horse isn't naughty anymore doesn't mean he wont have a bad day. I wouldn't let anyone ride your horse anymore. Maybe your mom, but i wouldn't even do that. *There is no such thing as a bomb proof horse.* My aunt broke her neck on a "bomb proof horse". She sued the livin daylight out of that guy, and he had been a friend of the family for years. Just don't do it.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Haha, my sister got mad because I wouldn't let her ride Painter. She took 2 years of lessons 6 years ago, but Painter would NOT have appreciated someone bouncing on him. He's patient, buty not that patient!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I won't let anyone on Danni, either, especially because I have worked SO hard to get him to relax under saddle; he's getting there, and has improved in great leaps, but would I risk someone undoing what I've done with him at this point? NOT A CHANCE!!!! 

You've worked your tail off to get Chinga to where he is, do not take his trust, nor his manners for granted at this point in time...he hasn't been off the track THAT long, to where he couldn't revert back there with someone else on him, even if he was on longe line...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree 100%


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats why no one but mum and I ride him at the moment, mum rarly rides him as she hasn't had many lessons and she has a knee problem.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't let other people ride Daisy because she's a one-girl-horse; if anyone else tries to get on, she plants her feet in the ground like a donkey.

There's a sign in my barn - "My Barn, My Rules."

And I enforce them --> helmets and boots required for those under my instruction, don't question your instructor's opinions or decisions, clean up after yourself, be polite, and no running or yelling near the horses.

I would suggest putting up barn rules - and letting your "students" know that if they aren't followed, they aren't welcome around the horses.

Bottom line is, if someone doesn't respect you enough to follow your rules, opinions, and decisions regarding something they have *asked *you to do for them or share with them, they aren't worth your time.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

LeahKathleen that is great adivce, thanks a heap!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Sure thing. Good luck.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks LeahKathleen. I'm hoping on starting to compete with him soon and slowly work our way up with Show Jumping. So I will be the only one able to ride him because of time and no offence to anyone I don't want him screwed up.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Please don't take this the wrong way, and I do not mean to be intrusive, I am only curious. How old are you?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

13, When I said screwed up. I mean it as I've got a way of riding and other people have different ways and I've worked so hard to get him where he is and I don't want to end up back at the beginning. Plus I love him to much to let anyone else ride him! Oh and Pumpkinzmybaby ride your own pony (You know what I mean and that I'm joking)


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well - it is my opinion that no one under the age of 18 should give lessons. If your student gets hurt - your parents are responsible, not you. Especially when you don't have your student's parents' consent.

However, I suppose that isn't any of my business.

Best of luck with all this.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Its not really giving lessons its letting my friend have a ride on my horse and helping her out. It wasn't really my idea it was mums. LeahKathleen I don't "teach" anyone to ride on Chinga anymore because of: His training programme (not major but set out on a day to day basic that is good for us and not over pushing him), snobiness, if someone falls and also the only people I would let ride him are good friends and none of them apart from Jalah and Kristy are good riders and I don't want to teach friends beacause of what happened last time.

I do help my instructor teach the Jr lesson on Tuesdays when I am not riding Corby. I learn how to correct a riders posistion and I also get to learn how to teach people how to ride (its interesting) also I get to pick up on their mistakes and learn stuff that I don't learn in my group by just simply watching.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I was not trying to be rude, sorry if it came off that way. I was simply stating that anything can happen, and it would be a terrible situation if your friend were to be hurt - especially one with an attitude that you had described - and her parents decided they wanted to hold your parents responsible.

But like I said, it isn't any of my business what you do with your own horse and your friends - and I certainly wasn't trying to be rude or tell you that you are not _qualified _to teach lessons. You may well be qualified to share your knowledge with others - but you simply are not of age to hold the legal responsibility if the worst were to happen.

Again, my apologies for coming off rude or snobby. That was not my intention.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree. You shouldn't be "teaching" or "showing" someone how to ride unless your 18 or over. And she wasn't being snobby she was trying to help. Don't get offended by what is said. Its all trying to help you.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

In most cases, riding the canter is very, very easy in comparison to the trot. The problem with learning to canter is learning how to trot into it and trot out. Unless your horse is really well trained, it's unlikely that it will transition down to a nice, smooth trot with a beginning rider. In my experience, people haven't fallen off at the canter, but the trotting after the canter. The rider is stressed, the horse is stressed, the trot is rough and out of control, and it just doesn't work. Unless a rider is competent at a rising and sitting trot, as well as two point, they should not canter, and when they DO, it should be on an easy going horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I give lessons to a little girl and 2 weeks ago she cantered for the first time on her horse. She almost fell off. And every time after that she has almost fallen off. She has to hold onto the saddle to stay on. In my experince. Most people fall off at the canter. But we all have different experinces i suppose. Bottom line is. The OP shouldn't be letting anyone ride her horse period. Family or not.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to double post, it wouldn't let me edit. 

I let other [knowledgeable] people ride my horse. I like to see her under saddle, and I want to make sure she will respond to other people. If I ever had to sell her, which is very, very unlikely, it would be really hard to if she would only ride well and respond to me. It's silly to never let anyone on your horse, and it isn't in your horse's best interest. That doesn't mean throw any random person up there, it could be your instructor or trainer, someone who also knows your horse. But either way, a rideable horse should be just that, rideable. Just my thoughts. =]


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The only time I've ever heard of or seen someone fall off at the canter was when they were bareback, vaulting, or the horse skidded to a halt because the rider [me ] didn't turn at the corner. That was my first canter ever.

My point is, if a rider has complete control and is perfectly competent at the trot, they are ready for the canter. To be competent at the trot means they have a seat, and if they have a seat, they can canter. It's a different gait, and takes some getting used to, but they are ready for it. If a rider doesn't have a seat, they shouldn't be cantering.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

No one rides him now apart from mum and I. If I want to see him under saddle working I will ask my aunty or Jalah if she wants to. I've fallen off her pony enough times so we are all good.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Not.a.good.idea. Your not listening to what we have to say


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> The only time I've ever heard of or seen someone fall off at the canter was when they were bareback, vaulting, or the horse skidded to a halt because the rider [me ] didn't turn at the corner. That was my first canter ever.
> 
> My point is, if a rider has complete control and is perfectly competent at the trot, they are ready for the canter. To be competent at the trot means they have a seat, and if they have a seat, they can canter. It's a different gait, and takes some getting used to, but they are ready for it. *If a rider doesn't have a seat, they shouldn't be cantering*.


 A rider can have a good seat at the walk and trot. They have to develop a seat at the canter by practicing. You have to learn to sit a canter you just don't develop it without doing it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys new rule. From now on only I am aloud to ride him and mum if she wants, because she was the one that got him for me. Also dad but I can never see him on a horse...lol. I can't see why mum can't ride him? But I'm sure you have a good, sensible idea. I'm a little slow.


----------

